# 16x20 HPN PRO heat press



## Teestretcher (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello, Just purchased this press. HPN20x16 pro from Heat Press Nation. 
Here is my problem right now. I will take it from the top. 

*Problem 1 ( resolved from Stahl's) 
*- heat press heating up to 135 degrees F. Side amber color illuminated power button and digital temp display starts flashing / cutting out, power loss. Moved unit to 20amp dedicated line, still same result. The Press 20 amp breaker pops, but not the building circuit. 
- notified HPN, referred to by Stalhs tech support. 
Findings from Stalhs.
1) loose wiring from shipping, wiring tightened up and press heats to desired temp. 
2) plug in adapter on press had small spade terminals, too small for the wiring at hand, Stalh's replaced part and now fits better.

*Problem 2:*
Press was not used for about a week. I decided to do some work, here is what happened.
- press started to heat up to about 220 degrees F. then started cutting out again, amber illuminated switch off / on with the digital display. I turned off press for about 10 seconds then turned back on. After about 6 times of cycling off and on the press reached desired temp. and never flickered or cut out again.

The display will go off and then come back on, starts counting down 4,3,2,1 then temp. is reading. Stays on for about 5-10 seconds and does it again. I am sure that this is not right and it would eventually pop the press 20 amp breaker. 
-This will do this every time I go to heat the press up again. Breaker never pops on the machine at this time. 

Here were some things i am thinking.
1) hard wire a real power cord into the Press, not the computer 3 prong deal they have, to me feels loose fitting, but never heats up from resistance. 
2) replaced my building wall outlet, to ensure a really good snug fit on the input power cord for the press.
3) Go over all the wiring again inside the press. 

Just seems like the input power disappears and resets the machine.


----------



## HeatPressNationJ (May 2, 2011)

Frank, thanks very much for your feedback on this. We are forwarding your input to the manufacturing facility.

Was the internal 20 amp fuse on your machine replaced? It is possible that the fuse needs to be replaced if your machine continues to cut off. When an electrical surge is strong enough to trip the fuse in the machine, it does sometimes cause degradation of the fuse's integrity. This prevents the fuse from holding the electrical charge as it once was able to do. Please call us to discuss and/or to replace this fuse. (800)215-0894. Thanks!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

If you still have that computer type power cord that could be your problem. I had one years ago and the supplier sent me a new Hardwire one like you mentioned. 

If you don't have the replacement. Make sure your plug is in there snug. 

I'd recommend replace that plug to a hardwire setup right away.


----------



## Teestretcher (Sep 7, 2012)

hello 
The problem was resolved by HPN / support vendor Stahls. The fuse, power cord, power cord connector and male terminals attached to machine breaker also replaced. Heat press has worked great since then. The only problem we have. Is the temperature gauge is not accurate. I use. A infrared gun to check it.


----------



## Teestretcher (Sep 7, 2012)

hello 
The problem was resolved by HPN / support vendor Stahls. The fuse, power cord, power cord connector and male terminals attached to machine breaker also replaced. Heat press has worked great since then. The only problem we have. Is the temperature gauge is not accurate. I use. A infrared gun to check it.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

infra red doors not always get the best, most accurate results, depending on the reflective properties of the target surface. a heat press strip is better.


----------



## HeatPressNationJ (May 2, 2011)

Thank you Frank for the update and Charles for your help as well. Charles is right in this that there's an issue with "emissivity" in infrared guns being able to read properly on surfaces that radiate or reflect differently. Because of the black non-stick coating on these heat presses that don't reflect the same way as bare metal, it is advised that you use an advanced infrared gun that is able to adjust itself for emissivity(high end Fluke gun for example) or a touch sensor as Charles mentions. 

These machines are calibrated in the factory. However, if you find the need to calibrate heating element to temperature gauge on your end, please call us to go over procedures in doing son. Thanks!


----------

